# Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55



## Kaka (19. Januar 2015)

Wer kann mir denn etwas über diese Ruten berichten? Mich irritiert die WG Angabe. Sind das wirklich Ruten mit denen man sowohl Miniköder als auch schwerere Sachen weit und gut werfen kann. Mich interessieren Infos zu den Ruten 3-35 g sowie 5-55 g. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Je nach dem was Du unter Miniködern verstehst....- Ja!

Zumindest kann ich das von der 55er sagen- bei der kleineren wird es sich sicherlich nicht viel anders verhalten, nur halt die Bandbreite etwas niedriger....

Ich schmeiß mit der 55er jedenfalls auch nen Spinner noch ausreichend weit...#6

Edit: Hab grad mal geschaut was so an Gewässer in deiner Nähe ist- wenn die Aktion der 35er ähnlich der der 55er ist, solltest Du damit eigentlich glücklich werden. Wenn's auch mal in größeres Gewässer geht vielleicht eher die 55er....


----------



## Kaka (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Yep, ich meine sowohl 2er Mepps als auch wirklich Miniwobbler von 3-5 Gramm. Geht das wirklich? Was fischst du an der 55er maximal?


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Einen 5er Kopyto am 5er Bleikopf fliegt und fliegt..... bei der 55er


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

2er Meps geht genauso wie leichte Wobbler...
Gufi bis 35 und Finesse bis 45 Gramm...


----------



## Kaka (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Klingt verlockend [emoji6] 

Kann denn irgendjemand noch was zur leichten Version 3-35 g berichten? Scheint recht wenig gefischt zu werden. Man findet kaum Berichte drüber.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Hi, meine 35er Smoke ist gestern auch gekommen, musste natürlich auch gleich ans Wasser mit dem Ding.

Erstes Trockenwedeln war schon mal viel versprechend. Rückstellgeschwindigkeit des Blanks absolut top. Griffaufbau gefiel mir besser als befürchtet.
Verarbeitung ging ok, alle Ringe in Flucht und gerade, wobei zwischen Windingcheck und Vorgriff etwas Kleber ausgetreten ist.
Beim ersten Aktionstest gab´s nen recht lautes, aber nicht unübliches Knacken, vermutlich von der Bindung des Startringes.







Kleines Plus gibt es für die Abschlusskappe, denn entgegen dem Trend zu "edlen" Metallkappen, die schon nach wenigen Einsätzen total zerkratzt sind, verfügt die der Smoke über nen Gummirand, der wenigstens für ein paar Millimeter zwischen Boden und Metallteilen sorgt. 
4 Ausgleichsgewichte a 10g bringt die Rute mit.

Ich hatte gestern nur ne 4000er Stradic zur Hand, die natürlich etwas zu groß für die Rute ist. Am Wasser lag das Ganze trotzdem gut in der Hand.

Im Wurf merkt man sofort, dass man nen lebhaften Blank in der Hand hat, der richtig gut mitarbeitet. 
Ködermäßig lag ich am oberen Limit der Rute. Gefischt habe ich im Stillwasser mit Action-Gufis (Relax Shark, Mann´s Shad, Delalande Sandra) zwischen 10 und 12cm mit Köpfen bis 20g; Gesamtgewicht so bis ca. 30g.
Im Wurf kann die Rute das noch gut händeln, wobei man schon merkt, dass der Blank unten etwas weit in die Knie geht.
Mit 14g-Kopf fühlte sich das etwas besser an, trotzdem lag die Wurfweite mit den großen Köpfen nen Stück höher. 
Faulenzen mit den Ködern/Gewichten war top, Rückmeldung des Blanks super. Trotz etwas Seitenwind, auch mit leichteren Köpfen von 12 oder 14g über die gesamte Wurfdistanz guten Kontakt zum Köder und die Spitze zeigte das Aufsetzten am Grund idiotensicher an.
Zum Jiggen waren die Köpfe mit 18g schon etwas viel, ging zwar mit Einschränkung, aber die Rute parabolisiert:q dann schon viel, dass ne wirklich zackige Köderführung dabei nicht mehr zustande kommt.
Limit nach unten raus habe ich nicht überprüft.

Gewichtstechnisch sagt meine Küchewage folgendes:
Spitzenteil: 20g
Handteil: 162g + 4 x 10g Ausgleichsgewicht
Naja, Quantum bewirbt die Rute mit ca. 155g.#d

Heute habe ich mal ne andere Rolle dran geschraubt, optisch zwar nen Stilbruch, aber mir gings zunächst mal um die Balance. Mit 270g Rollengewicht und einem Ausgleichsgewicht liegt der Balancepunkt noch auf dem Rollenhalter.






Leider spielten die Fische gestern nicht mit, ich hab wirklich alles versucht um die Aktion der Rute im Drill zu erleben, aber es gab nur drei halbstarke Fische die sich "auf die Köder gelegt haben" und nach wenigen Sekunden wieder ausstiegen. Einer davon ein ca. 30er Barsch, der die Rute aber nicht fordern konnte.

Bei Hängern, zeigte sich aber die durchgehende Aktion der Rute, die unter Vollast wirklich direkt über dem Rollenhalter beginnt und schon Vorfreude auf den ersten Drill erweckt.

Hier ne Belastung aus der Waagerechten mit 500 und 800g:










Was mir nicht unbedingt postiv aufgefallen war, ist die "Lautsträke" der Rute, mit etwas durchgenudelter Schnur, war beim Kurbeln schon recht deutlich nen Sägen zu hören, nachdem ich dann gut was weg geschnitten hatte war´s deutlich besser. Obs an den Ringen oder dem Blank an sich liegt weiß ich nicht. 
Jedenfalls halte ich das matte Finish des Blanks für relativ anfällig gegenüber Kratzern und hätte lieber ne lackierte Oberfläche. Beim Zusammenlegen der Rute empfehle ich auf jeden Fall einen Kratzschutz fürs Spitzenteil in Höhe des Rollenhalters, ich hatte noch nen Brillenputztuch über, welches ich dazwischen gelegt habe.






Was mir hingegen gut gefällt ist die fehlende Hakenöse, sowas braucht meiner Meinung nach keine Rute; führt ohnehin nur zu nem verkratzten Blank und ist in der Regel viel frimmeliger als den Köder in den Ringsteg oder den Rollenbügel zu hängen. Zudem will ich immer einen Finger auf dem Blank haben, wobei mich die Hakenöse oft stört. 
Die Smokes haben dafür aber ohnehin ja einen Vorgriff mit Aussparung.

Grüße JK


----------



## randio (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Danke für den netten Bericht und auch die angesprochenen Kritikpunkte. Der sicher gute Blank ist einer kopflastigsten auf dem Markt. Wenn man überlegt wie schwer der Rollenhalter ist und vor allem wo der plaziert ist und dann noch ne 270g Rolle plus 10g Kontergewicht benötigt wird, ist das schon Wahnsinn. Allerdings gibt es es halt keine 2,70 Rute um die 150g, die von Haus aus nicht kopflastig ist.

Viel Spaß mit der Rute!!!

P.S. Du kamst nun auf fast 200g Gesamtgewicht? Das ist allerdings ne Frechheit!!!


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Hi,danke für die Rückmeldung, die 35er ist nur 2,4m lang muss dazu gesagt werden.
Rollenhalter wiegt laut "Beipackzettel" nur  knappe 32g, ein 20er DPS wiegt nur 2g weniger, keine Ahnung was ein 16er wiegt und ob die Gewichtsangabe von Alps stimmt.

Deutlich besser in Balance als die 40g Aspius ist die Rute schon,|supergri gut Äpfel und Birnen auf Grund der 30cm Längenunterschied, aber trozdem: Die Aspius hat auf dem Spitzteil ca. 10g mehr und im Handteil knappe 10 weniger und nackig liegt der Balancepunkt ca. 25cm weiter vorne als bei der Smoke.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Gut berichtet..

ich habe die 35er nur ein paar mal Probe gefischt. Die 55er habe ich selbst.
Ich habe eine 2500er oder 4000er Sustain dran. Die Ausgleichsgewichte liegen im Schrank. Ich finde die Kopflastigkeit nicht störend. Die Aktion der Rute finde ich genial. Der Einsatzzweck, damit ist die Range gemeint, ist sehr groß. 

Allerding habe ich auch Ruten, die filigraner sind. Die haben jedoch andere Einsatzgebiete.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Moin, die neuen Smokes sind zu haben; allerdings muss da preislich noch was geschehen, bevor ich mir ne 2,70er mit 55g hole.

http://www.angeln-shop.de/quantum-s...html?s=23048&gclid=CLrW9qDu8MkCFUFsGwodFLMJXA

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Da der Blank, gemäß Nachfrage der gleiche wie beim Vorgängermodell ist, kann man getrost die alte nehmen.  Vorausgesetzt man mag den Rollenhalter.  
 Unterschied zu neuen ist der neuen Rollenhalter.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das bei der neuen Smoke auch Fuji-Ringe verbaut sein sollen!?!?!?


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Eine Sichtung im Katalog  hätte dir Gewissheit gebracht.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Hi, wenn ich eine der alten Längen haben wollte, würde ich ohnehin die alte nehmen, da ich inzwischen mit der Optik / dem Aufbau leben kann, das geht bei der Neuen bisher noch nicht. Zudem sind die alten ja deutlich günstiger. 
Nur gibt es unter den alten leider keine 55er mit 2,7m.:c

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Hi Smokebesitzer, wie sehen Eure Ringbindungen aus? Habe gestern ne 55er Smoke bekommen, habe mich doch zur 2,55er hinreißen lassen. Darauf hin die Bindungen bei der jetz ca. 3 Monate genutzten 35er Kontrolliert, der erste Ring auf dem Spitzenteil ist sehr lose und wackelt in der Bindung. Auch am Startring ist die Bindung schon relativ weit verschlissen will ich meinen. 
Zudem habe ich festgestellt, dass an beiden Ruten die Vorgriffe Knartschen, bei der Neuen viel lauter als bei der alten, bei der mir das am Wasser noch nie aufgefallen war.
Zudem hat sich die Befürchtung der Kratzanfälligkeit des Blanks bestätigt.

In die Aktion der 35er habe ich mich allerdings richtig verliebt. 
Richtige Stärke der Rute ist das fischen mit Wobblern, da geht die Rute voll drin auf. 

Rutengewicht der alten 55er liegt bei 28g Spitzenteil +172g Handteil +4x10g Ausgleichsgewicht also bei 200-240g gegenüber 165g Katalogangabe.:g
Balance ist aber nahezu unverändert gegenüber der 35er.
Belastungsfotos 50-1500g kann ich auf Wunsch einstellen.

Grüße JK


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (10. März 2016)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Hat sich eigentlich außer dem Rollenhalter sonst noch was getan? Habe die Rute in 270 mit dem 75er Wg und bei mir sitzt alles bombenfest. Meine absolute Lieblingsrute! Bin noch am Überlegen, gerade für Hecht am kleineren Fluss mit Bewuchs mir evtl. noch ne zweite Ausführung zu holen. 

lg Kuhni


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Hi, 

hiernach sind wohl jetzt Fuji (Sic´s) drauf und der Griffaufbau hat sich verändert (kürzerer Hintergriff), dazu dann das olle Camouflage-Moosgummi und natürlich der Preis.|supergri
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/de/sons...article/die-smoke-rutenserie-im-neuen-design/

Grüße JK


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (10. März 2016)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*

Hat die schon jemand getestet? Ich bin (dank des rel. langen Griffes) total begeistert wie ausbalanciert man die 270er Rute in der Hand halten kann. (Ok, manchmal nervt der lange Griff schon ein wenig...)

lg Kuhni


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Quantum Smoke Spin 35 bzw. 55*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi Smokebesitzer, wie sehen Eure Ringbindungen aus? Habe gestern ne 55er Smoke bekommen, habe mich doch zur 2,55er hinreißen lassen. Darauf hin die Bindungen bei der jetz ca. 3 Monate genutzten 35er Kontrolliert, der erste Ring auf dem Spitzenteil ist sehr lose und wackelt in der Bindung. Auch am Startring ist die Bindung schon relativ weit verschlissen will ich meinen.
> ...



Der Vollständigkeit halber:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316519


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2019)

Moin, die Smoke ist tot.

https://www.germantackle.de/Quantum-Smoke-S3-Spin

Laut Katalog nur noch eine unter vielen Ruten mit x-Fast-Aktion oder zumindest das was der Vertreiber dafür hält.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dakarangus (14. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, die Smoke ist tot.
> 
> https://www.germantackle.de/Quantum-Smoke-S3-Spin
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit tot? 
Ist die aktuelle smoke spin nur noch straff und hart wie so viele ruten auf dem Markt?


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2020)

Jo, so sagt ja der Werbetext und wenn man z.B. den Youtube Predator Cup verfolgt, bei dem Dietmar Isaiasch das Ding fischt, dann sieht man auch, dass von der ursprünglichen geilen Aktionskurve nichts mehr übrig geblieben ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dakarangus (14. Oktober 2020)

Danke jk! 
Damit ersparst du mir Lauferei.


----------



## junglist1 (18. Oktober 2020)

Hab die  Smoke Spin Serie 35,50,75 aus 2017-18. Will die nicht mehr missen absolut Top.


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2020)

Jou, die Blanks sind mega, hatte auch überlegt ob ich mir noch ne 75er aus der ersten Serie organisieren soll, obwohl ich sie nicht brauche


----------



## Carphunter87 (19. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, die Blanks sind mega, hatte auch überlegt ob ich mir noch ne 75er aus der ersten Serie organisieren soll, obwohl ich sie nicht brauche



Gibt es da noch Bezugsquellen? IAuf der Suche nach der 2. Serie wird mir nur die letzte Serie angezeigt


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2020)

Ja, irgendwo schwirrt immer mal eine gebrauchte rum.


----------



## nostradamus (20. Oktober 2020)

Hi,
hat jemand erfahrung mit der  2,70m Quantum Smoke Cork Limited Edition ML 5g  28g ? Bzw. hatte jemand eine Rute aus der neuen Serie schon in der Hand?
danke


----------



## nostradamus (22. Oktober 2020)

hi,
hat jemand überhaupt erfahrung mit der  Quantum Smoke Cork Limited Edition Serie?
danke


----------



## Carphunter87 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ich selbst besitze sie nicht, ich habe aber gehört dass sie wie die S3 sein soll, mit Korkgriff. 
DIe S3 ist, wie oben bereits geschrieben, wohl nicht der Bringer. 

Gruß


----------



## nostradamus (23. Oktober 2020)

Danke dir!


----------

